
In ‘Founder Friendly’ Era, Star Tech Entrepreneurs Grab Power, Huge Pay - allenleein
https://www.wsj.com/articles/in-founder-friendly-era-star-tech-entrepreneurs-grab-power-huge-pay-1527539114
======
jaytaylor
Paywall bypass: [https://archive.is/J83lw](https://archive.is/J83lw)

